# NYC Redux



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

My trip to NYC is almost pinned down, I just need a good restaraunt reccomendation. I would prefer midtown east, though anywhere midtown/downtown would be OK. I'm eyeing Aquavit, though Artisanal looks somewhat promising (I'm a fan of cheese...) La Grenouille might work, as would the Bull & Bear, but I'm looking for something a little different than a nice steakhouse. I'd jump at one of the area's lebaneese places, but I'm with my mother, who isn't too adventurous when it comes to restaraunts.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Three suggestions, two neighborhoods . . .*

I would suggest Cafe Boulud, if you're looking for high-end but unpretentious French food in a swanky Upper East Side setting (Surrey Hotel - 76th and Madison) - not as expensive as Restaurant Daniel (65th St. and Park Ave.), and less noisy than DB Bistro Moderne, Daniel Boulud's restaurant in the theatre district (44th, between 5th and 6th). Cafe Boulud will be somewhere in the $100-150 per person range, depending on drinks, and it will be the site of my 51st birthday celebration (dinner for two, mind you) - an indication of my estimation of the place.

Otherwise, two new restaurants in the theatre district that I've eaten at recently that have been quite nice are Roberto Passon (9th Ave at 51st St.), and Vice Versa (West 51st, between 8th and 9th Aves - closer to 8th). Price range should be somewhere around $60-70 per person, depending on drinks, and if the food is marginally better at Roberto Passon, the amenities and ambience are more comfortable at Vice Versa.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

I hate to contradict a fellow New Yorker (sorry Upr_crust) but I wouldn't recommend Cafe Boulud. I love the food but the room is nothing special and the service can be mixed.
I think that Artisanal is an excellent idea, a true French bistro (including the noise level) really good food, good wine list and their cheese courses (including the fondue) are heavenly.
I also heartily recommend Tabla restaurant (25TH and Madison) especially the upstairs. The chef is classically trained in French and Swiss technique which he combines with seasonal organic local produce and Indian spices. A truely awesome experience.


----------

